# Big Laco.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

This is my 55mm Laco I used to own









Pics were taken by seller.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

another


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Might be a tad small for Paul M.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

You can see where the Poljot Aviator got its dial from,

Thought all the telephone cables had burnt away in Manchester today Griff.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Griff,same size as my Airman 7









The dial is pretty much the standard for Fliers watches


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I thought the Poljot Aviator got its dial from the Fortis Fliger? Which may have gotten it from Laco? This design was popular with the Luftwaffe in WWII. There didn't seem to be only one supplier though.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Laco,Lange,IWC,Stowa,were the main makers of the B-uhr in WW2.I think this dial design set the standards for many years.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Don't know why it double posted
















john


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice Laco, Alex. Obviously you donâ€™t have the watch any longer ... can you tell us anything about the story of yours ... why you bought it ... have you worn it at all? Prices ... etc.

I have always been fascinated by these watches but never wanted to own one due to their size. So when Laco brought out the 42mm re-issue I jumped at the opportunity. The re-issue does not have the slow 18.000 large balance of the original â€" but at least itâ€™s wearable and I do tend to wear it a lot these days on one of the RLT Flieger straps. As the strap is wearing down it suits the watch a lot.

Laco have been receiving awards for the re-issue.

http://www.laco.de/en/macher/news.aspx

From the original 5 who have been offering re-issues I feel that only Laco have been presenting â€˜an honest productâ€™. The dial designs have been copied by many now â€" I donâ€™t know if this is because of the historical connection or because it is such a good design ... *it does make sense to have the minute chapter on â€˜the outsideâ€™* to match the long minute hand ...

I see â€˜yoursâ€™ had the minute-hand with the wider part towards the tip. Others had the wider part nearer the pivot:










Also â€˜yoursâ€™ had lume-dots on the inner hour chapter ring ... others donâ€™t.

Last year I wrote a review of my re-issue for anyone who might be interested:

http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2709

Check out the latest Bs from Laco.

http://www.laco.de/en/flieger/praezision.aspx

http://www.laco.de/en/flieger/serie1.aspx

john


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Quick pic.

I removed my pic,it needs resizing.

It was an original next to a re-edition.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry my pic seems a little large









I bought watch watch,because I had a re-edition forst,and loved it.Mine was the handwound,but I asked Laco to supply me a solid back,as I did not like the display back.

I did wear my original quite a lot on a custom strap.Prices on the Laco vary,anything up to Â£1500,for a good one,other makes such as the Lange fetch much more and the IWC is very rare so fetches a few thousand.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Try again


----------

